# South Queensferry Meet: 7pm ish 21st June



## gally

Hi chaps, me and Craig will be along as usual for a catch and a chat about all types of nonsense and no *****ing. Always a good natter.

We'll be at the Burger King, not hard to find should any of the Fifers wish to attend. 

Hopefully the weather should be rather nice for the boys so get your names down! Not very often you get a celeb like Craig showing up to these meets!

Holler!


----------



## AaronGTi

If I'm not up to much I'll pop along. Went there for a BK the other week, there awesome when you've no had one for ages :lol: :thumb:


----------



## gally

Indeed far enough away to resist the temptation!

1. Gally
2. Craig
3. Aaron (possibly)


----------



## seany

May come along if I'm not busy, Ive got a wedding the next day though so unsure.


----------



## CraigQQ

a presumptuous little hairdresser has put me on the list already 

see you there to whoever makes it...


----------



## gally

:lol: I'm going to have to open a salon soon if I go for a TT!


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: with that hair its a shock you haven't already


----------



## Tank.

im back to work that night but might come down in the truck, show face


----------



## rowbo

choices choices !!

go to the meet or resist the 9 hr round trip and just stay in turkey ??


----------



## CraigQQ

the meet rowbo.. you know you want to


----------



## Derekh929

TTRS I will be a hairdresser if the company car is TTRS only problem not got a lot of hair 
Myself


----------



## gally

I'll text Baz and Callum also. Apologies to the Western contingent. We're always at queensferry!

Hopefully some can make it!


----------



## CraigQQ

Derek.. the TTRS isn't hairdresser lol.. its cool especially baz's.. its awesome..

normall tt.. especially in red :lol: hairdresser


----------



## k9vnd

Possible for a showing but would be around 7.45... last time i thought you'd all buggered off!!!..


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Derek.. the TTRS isn't hairdresser lol.. its cool especially baz's.. its awesome..
> 
> normall tt.. especially in red :lol: hairdresser


Oh good I'm normal again then well better ask the wife:lol:
How are you doing Craig


----------



## martyp

Work permitting, I'll be up for coming along and showing you the swirly beast. :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

becksy did you txt baz and cal?

I'll txt andy aswell.. see if hes in the area next thurs.


----------



## AaronGTi

I cant resist a Bacon XL so I'll see you there lads :thumb:


----------



## .Chris

Might pop along, dont really know anyone though since I just joined up!

the car hasnt been machine polished yet though so everyones cars will probally be shining and mines not so much lol


----------



## AaronGTi

Doesn't matter if your cars clean or not, mine will be filthy lol


----------



## gally

Lols! It's not a detailing meet guys honestly. Don't worry about if your car is clean.


----------



## CraigQQ

.Chris said:


> Might pop along, dont really know anyone though since I just joined up!
> 
> the car hasnt been machine polished yet though so everyones cars will probally be shining and mines not so much lol


what better way to kick off a membership than meet some people in person :thumb:

you haven't seen mine these days lol.. bit of a "works van" 
added to the fact that its been intentionally swirled.. (coating hardness tests) and had hundreds of wash cycles.. its not pretty :lol:


----------



## .Chris

Well thats a relief lol!
Will come along and meet everyone then


----------



## baz8400

if i can manage to fall out with the burd before thursday ill be along


----------



## gally

Good man Baz!

Callum is hoping to make it Craig. Lets hope he doesn't bail 10 minutes from his house! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

baz8400 said:


> if i can manage to fall out with the burd before thursday ill be along


I'm sure you will find a way to pi** her off before then mate LOL

Nice one becksy. I'll txt Andy tomorrow.


----------



## baz8400

CraigQQ said:


> I'm sure you will find a way to pi** her off before then mate LOL


mate i pi$$ her off most days so shouldnt be too hard


----------



## DarronTDi

I will be there guys :thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags

Craig, are you back up the road from Englandshire for the duration?

I'm still needing to get wet sanding done. 

Wil try and make it along to this meet if I can. Will be good to put faces to the names.


----------



## Louise

I guess females aren't invited  luckily ill be sunning myself abroad that day!


----------



## CraigQQ

Grawschbags said:


> Craig, are you back up the road from Englandshire for the duration?
> 
> I'm still needing to get wet sanding done.
> 
> Wil try and make it along to this meet if I can. Will be good to put faces to the names.


I'll be up for a while.

hopefully meet you on thurs :thumb:



Louise said:


> I guess females aren't invited  luckily ill be sunning myself abroad that day!


everyone is invited  
sun yourself in south queensferry instead.....
:tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## whitemerc

I am a newbie (having lurked for several weeks). I might lurk and drive past as it's just down the road from me ...

Whitemerc


----------



## Grawschbags

Yeah, would be good to meet. 

Won't be showing up in too clean a car though. Didn't get my finger out this weekend!


----------



## AaronGTi

Well mine didnt get touched this weekend so if I'm still going mine will be mawkit


----------



## rowbo

shiniest mawkit there tho


----------



## Grawschbags

Mawkit - good word! Not used that in years!


----------



## Grizzle

I'll pop along, never mind a clean car the swirls on my car are terrible.


----------



## kcass

might pop along myself if i get finished sharp enough,failing that will i get parked with the blood mobile artic? promise i won't go for a drive through!!wld be good to put names to faces and meet some of you guys!..
keith


----------



## Grawschbags

kcass said:


> might pop along myself if i get finished sharp enough,failing that will i get parked with the blood mobile artic? promise i won't go for a drive through!!wld be good to put names to faces and meet some of you guys!..
> keith


Bring the nurses and we can all donate...


----------



## .Chris

Cant make this now, got to work ffs


----------



## CraigQQ

maybe next time chris.. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

kcass said:


> might pop along myself if i get finished sharp enough,failing that will i get parked with the blood mobile artic? promise i won't go for a drive through!!wld be good to put names to faces and meet some of you guys!..
> keith


the huge tesco across the road would have ample parking for the artic.. don't think BK would its quite a small car park.


----------



## .Chris

CraigQQ said:


> maybe next time chris.. :thumb:


Gutted tbh, would have been good goin to meet everyone just after joining


----------



## CraigQQ

unfortunately I can't make this tomorrow (don't have a car just now lol.. its off road until the tyre is replaced)


----------



## gally

Cancelled until a week today guys!


----------



## martyp

Ah, glad I spotted this just as I pulled in to BP up the road. Didn't have time to check at work as I was super busy today. 

Washed the car for nothing too, gonna be bucketing it down for the next 4 days anyway...


----------



## k9vnd

Forgot about this too!..


----------



## Spoony

Wallopers....

I was in Dunfermline today working so technically it would have been on my way home.


----------



## gally

Working next Thursday Stuart! :lol:


----------



## Stevoraith

kcass said:


> might pop along myself if i get finished sharp enough,failing that will i get parked with the blood mobile artic? promise i won't go for a drive through!!wld be good to put names to faces and meet some of you guys!..
> keith


Have you been at Selex at Crewe Toll the past couple of days?

If so the estoril blue 330d with 3 weeks worth of brake dust on the alloys which was parked next to your rig was mine!


----------



## Grawschbags

Stevoraith said:


> Have you been at Selex at Crewe Toll the past couple of days?
> 
> If so the estoril blue 330d with 3 weeks worth of brake dust on the alloys which was parked next to your rig was mine!


Is that where you work mate? I worked there as a Mechanical Engineer until a year ago.


----------



## .Chris

So is it definetly next thursday then?


----------



## gally

Definitely Chris. Unless Craig is being ghey again! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: mean... 

will get a tyre put on by then I guess :lol: since I'm not working it seems a waste to spend £200 on a tyre when I don't need the car ;lol: 
but just for you becksy I'll get it (I'll need it eventually anyway :lol


----------



## gally

I feel privileged! We need to discuss your plan of action for detailing the future Audi. You're so kind to offer! :lol:

Callum is good for next Thursday too.


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: cheeky boy 

nice.. not seen him in ages. will check with baz and andy aswell.. andy said he was in newcastle for 2 weeks but not sure when that was until lol


----------



## amiller

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: cheeky boy
> 
> nice.. not seen him in ages. will check with baz and andy aswell.. andy said he was in newcastle for 2 weeks but not sure when that was until lol


I'm in Glasgow on Wednesday and then back up the road on Thursday now. :thumb:

See you at the BK Lounge.


----------



## gally

Excellent, don't forget your wallet Andy. Your turn to buy the coffees iirc... :lol:


----------



## amiller

gally said:


> Excellent, don't forget your wallet Andy. Your turn to buy the coffees iirc... :lol:


----------



## baz8400

unfortunately ill be chasing the dollar down in surrey on thursday, im flying down south on monday and thats me for about 10 days


----------



## gally

amiller said:


>


:tumbleweed: Awkward.



baz8400 said:


> unfortunately ill be chasing the dollar down in surrey on thursday, im flying down south on monday and thats me for about 10 days


No problem Baz. We'll catch up soon.


----------



## Stevoraith

Grawschbags said:


> Is that where you work mate? I worked there as a Mechanical Engineer until a year ago.


Yep, been there since 2003 as a Laser Engineer.

Had a desk on the ground floor of the west wing but I work through in the clean room in Hall A all the time now. I do four on/ four off shifts too.

What do/did you drive?

I've had the 330d for coming up 5 years- if you worked in phase 1 you'll probably have seen it. I've also had a yellow VX220 and a black mkIV Golf with 18's etc since working there.


----------



## kcass

Stevoraith said:


> Have you been at Selex at Crewe Toll the past couple of days?
> 
> If so the estoril blue 330d with 3 weeks worth of brake dust on the alloys which was parked next to your rig was mine!


yeah,stevoraith.that was me mate,pop in next time and say hello mate!
rgds keith


----------



## martyp

I'll be fine for next Thursday, if I need to send myself out to site I'll make sure its one that will have me back to the office for five so I can scrub up the beast/soccer mom wagon. 

I'll definitely keep an eye on the thread this time... :lol:


----------



## Grawschbags

Stevoraith said:


> Yep, been there since 2003 as a Laser Engineer.
> 
> Had a desk on the ground floor of the west wing but I work through in the clean room in Hall A all the time now. I do four on/ four off shifts too.
> 
> What do/did you drive?
> 
> I've had the 330d for coming up 5 years- if you worked in phase 1 you'll probably have seen it. I've also had a yellow VX220 and a black mkIV Golf with 18's etc since working there.


I worked there between 2001 and 2011. Was in Phase one as well. I can picture the VX220 - it's not too subtle! Did you park the BMW out the front of the machine shop?

I used to park in the parallel bays at the side of the machine shop. Had a red MR2, then a black MK5 Golf on 18's.

I sat on the second floor, west wing. Worked on Captor all my days.


----------



## Grawschbags

kcass said:


> yeah,stevoraith.that was me mate,pop in next time and say hello mate!
> rgds keith


I've probably seen you from my time giving blood while you were at Selex as well. Small world!


----------



## CraigQQ

baz8400 said:


> unfortunately ill be chasing the dollar down in surrey on thursday, im flying down south on monday and thats me for about 10 days


this time you can buy me a TTRS when you hit it big :lol:

catch up soon mate :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

I wonder if I'll make the trip... I generally do sweet fa on a thursday. Question is... can I find the place....


----------



## Mick

hmmm. possibly for me, couldnt make this week as i was away, but next week I may be able to make it depending when i finish work :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Spoony said:


> I wonder if I'll make the trip... I generally do sweet fa on a thursday. Question is... can I find the place....





Mick said:


> hmmm. possibly for me, couldnt make this week as i was away, but next week I may be able to make it depending when i finish work :thumb:


Carpool lads?

stuart.. you found it last time (eventually :lol

its the same one we had almost didn't get our burgers at after paying for them :lol:


----------



## Stevoraith

kcass said:


> yeah,stevoraith.that was me mate,pop in next time and say hello mate!
> rgds keith


It's something I really need to do mate (give blood I mean, not say hello!)- I'll get round to it eventually 



Grawschbags said:


> Did you park the BMW out the front of the machine shop?
> 
> I used to park in the parallel bays at the side of the machine shop. Had a red MR2, then a black MK5 Golf on 18's.


Yeah I parked it there, or anywhere infront of the building just as you come in the gates. The blood mobile stole my space this week :lol:

I can picture the MR2 as well mate, small world indeed :thumb:


----------



## amiller

Can we phone ahead and get BK to set up a full length banquet table for us?

:lol:


----------



## gally

Bump for this Thursday guys!

Can any mods change the title pllllllease!!!!!!


----------



## Spoony

Might make it actually... still debating lol

I'll probably come through tbh


----------



## amchardy

Grawschbags said:


> Is that where you work mate? I worked there as a Mechanical Engineer until a year ago.


Another Selex employee here! :doublesho


----------



## Grawschbags

amchardy said:


> Another Selex employee here! :doublesho


And I thought I took the flack in that place all by myself for the time I spent on my car!

What department do you work in mate?


----------



## amchardy

Grawschbags said:


> What department do you work in mate?


Firmware Engineer. Car stays at home since I only live a 5 minute walk from Crewe Toll!


----------



## Grawschbags

Lucky you, I was a 50 mile round trip from Bathgate. 

Have you been there long?


----------



## amchardy

Started as a graduate in 2010 but did a few summer placements there beforehand and a 7 month stint while working on my Masters degree.


----------



## Grawschbags

I started on the graduate scheme in 2008. I was originally an apprentice, then went on to do my degree. Decided then to bugger off and broaden my horizons.


----------



## Grizzle

A wee Selex orgy eh.


----------



## Grawschbags

Grizzle said:


> A wee Selex orgy eh.


We'll get a room soon enough! Do you want in?


----------



## CraigQQ

Spoony said:


> Might make it actually... still debating lol
> 
> I'll probably come through tbh


cmon stu... you know you wanna!!



Grizzle said:


> A wee Selex orgy eh.


you coming through on thursday big yin?


----------



## gally

You bringing some stuff for me big guy? I'll text you!


----------



## Spoony

:car:


gally said:


> You bringing some stuff for me big guy? I'll text you!


Christ don't say that in public in the east of Scotland you'll have the police at the meet!


----------



## gally

Haha! The way Craig details you'd think he was on drugs!


----------



## Jordan

i'll be up for this!


----------



## Spoony

Jordan said:


> i'll be up for this!


Only those with wheels of matching colour need apply... Lol


----------



## Jordan

Spoony said:


> Only those with wheels of matching colour need apply... Lol


what about those with paintwork on their bumpers that match the rest of the car? :doublesho


----------



## gally

Ouch! Headshot!


----------



## Spoony

Interesting, I don't see a recourse here so I'm dealing myself out of trying to come back at you. The bumper will be back greater than ever!


----------



## CraigQQ

be good to see you jordan...

you don't want to see the mess of my car atm.. so different colour wheel, or a patch on the bumper isn't even going to come close...

lets just say... bumper, wing, headlight, headlight washer system, and plastics attached to bumper/wing need to be fixed/replaced (theres a thread on viva potenza atm)


----------



## amiller

CraigQQ said:


> be good to see you jordan...
> 
> you don't want to see the mess of my car atm.. so different colour wheel, or a patch on the bumper isn't even going to come close...
> 
> lets just say... bumper, wing, headlight, headlight washer system, and plastics attached to bumper/wing need to be fixed/replaced (theres a thread on viva potenza atm)


:doublesho They didnt let you have a rotary again did they! :buffer: :doublesho:doublesho:devil:

Bring that tin Craig.


----------



## Spoony

amiller said:


> :doublesho They didnt let you have a rotary again did they! :buffer: :doublesho:doublesho:devil:
> 
> Bring that tin Craig.


WORSE! They sold him sandpaper...


----------



## CraigQQ

will do andy.

no.. some considerate person in asda left me a little gift for returning to my car...


----------



## Jordan

CraigQQ said:


> be good to see you jordan...
> 
> you don't want to see the mess of my car atm.. so different colour wheel, or a patch on the bumper isn't even going to come close...
> 
> lets just say... bumper, wing, headlight, headlight washer system, and plastics attached to bumper/wing need to be fixed/replaced (theres a thread on viva potenza atm)


seems everyones having bad luck, someone smacked mine when i was in parcelfarce earlier and gouged my bumper, luckily the plate tilt took the brunt of it, so all thats really damaged is the recess, which is fine because the bumpers getting smoothed anyway!


----------



## k9vnd

Sorry won't make this chap's, few tuning problem's on the veccy and the zaf gsi's been sold!!!

Next time al grab a coffee if av got any cash left


----------



## CraigQQ

jordan. not good mate.. atleast it was an area thats getting smoothed anyway lol.. and it will give you a shunt(pardon the pun) to get the finger out and actually smooth it..

don't do what my BIL done.. he smoothed the bootlid on his punto.. using his little brothers school jotters, stuffed down behind the old number plate to push the plate out, then fillered the lot lol... lasted about a week before cracks appeared...

thats a shame k9vnd


----------



## k9vnd

Shame craig aye seem's to happen every time the b**tards been cleaned!:lol:
LSP for me now is the enigine management light


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol:


----------



## Spoony

Looks like peachy weather for it. Is there a postcode knocking around?


----------



## gally

Darling. EH30 9QU 

See you guys there later.


----------



## gally

Oh and anyone worried about the weather, don't be. We won't be outside looking at cars! :lol:


----------



## Jordan

was just about to post and ask if the DW dinner date was going ahead, guess thats a yess though :lol:


----------



## gally

I'll be there with bells on... abusing Craig verbally no doubt. :lol:


----------



## Spoony

gally said:


> I'll be there with bells on... abusing Craig physically no doubt. :lol:


Get back tae work and send me an email lol 

Sure is Jordan. Swing us some samples pal!

Afterall my car is wearing perfect pearl


----------



## CraigQQ

Don't worry.. I'm used to gally's abuse!!

I'll see you all tonight, kev/andy I need to txt you two today (or txt me the answer lol.. do you want the stuff your buying brought along tonight?)


and samples never go a miss jordan


----------



## amiller

CraigQQ said:


> Don't worry.. I'm used to gally's abuse!!
> 
> I'll see you all tonight, kev/andy I need to txt you two today (or txt me the answer lol.. do you want the stuff your buying brought along tonight?)
> 
> and samples never go a miss jordan


No idea what Kev is buying! :doublesho

Yes, the lighter one for me Craig. 

Jordan- bring a boot of samples (must be able to fit at least 3 in there! :lol::argie

What time are we meeting- I'm coming from Newcastle so want to try and time it right. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

7pm.. I might be there a tad early.. coming straight from ERI


----------



## Jordan

i'll be there a tad early too, will leave just as i leave work :thumb:


----------



## gally

I'll be there sharpish anyway guys, i'll probably grab something to eat. Lets hope it continues to rain and hide how dirty my car is.

Jordan, samples! Samples!

Bring some air freshener! I need a new one! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

haha.. no amount of rain or mud can hide my car!


----------



## Spoony

I mind last time you were up Craig you were gonna sell me Swissvax lol never happened though!


----------



## CraigQQ

thats true lol.. you still after it?

even though you were getting an unbelievably good deal!:lol:


----------



## Spoony

I might as well be I suppose lol, can I PayPal funds though so I can put it on the CC lol... Bank accounts taken a beating this month lol

Does anyone need anything I can supply lol?


----------



## CraigQQ

can do mate.. want it tonight then?


----------



## amiller

Spoony said:


> I might as well be I suppose lol, can I PayPal funds though so I can put it on the CC lol... Bank accounts taken a beating this month lol
> 
> Does anyone need anything I can supply lol?


Any of that incredible SnowFoam kicking about? :argie:


----------



## gally

Spoony said:


> I might as well be I suppose lol, can I PayPal funds though so I can put it on the CC lol... Bank accounts taken a beating this month lol
> 
> Does anyone need anything I can supply lol?





amiller said:


> Any of that incredible SnowFoam kicking about? :argie:


Yes! 

Any more Amigo Spoony!


----------



## CraigQQ

I'll have another wee snowfoam present if its kicking about spoony 

I've got about half a bottle of amigo if your in the market kev :lol:


----------



## gally

Lols! Just bring everything Craig and i'll hand you my bank account ffs! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spoony

I've not got any amigo spare really I must buy more!

In terms of snow foam... Do yous have say 500ml containers and I could deal you in on some of that... I've got next to no containers and I do t drink fizzy juice anymore lol.

I think I've got 1 empty 500ml in the garage I'll fill

And aye bring the SV


----------



## gally

I'll bring a couple if I can and a few guys can have some, I think I have a few "empties". :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

I have a 500ml empty you can fill for me spoony dear


----------



## Stevoraith

You guys remembering the Highland show is on today so if you are coming from the south or east of Edinburgh you may get caught up in some of the traffic leaving and heading for the bridge.


----------



## CraigQQ

thanks steve! I didn't know..

will leave a bit earlier then, I'm coming from edin royal infirmary, little france, south of edin.


----------



## gally

I'll leave earlier anyway to grab some foodies! Need the bank! FML! Craig! :lol:


----------



## Mick

Spoony still touting that snow foam? :lol:

I've yet to find anything to better it :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

you coming along big man.... go on!! go on!! 
come through with spoony.


----------



## Spoony

Payment made. I nip into the garage shortly and then head over.


----------



## CraigQQ

I'm leaving in 10 mins to hopefully beat the traffic :lol:


----------



## Mick

CraigQQ said:


> you coming along big man.... go on!! go on!!
> come through with spoony.


unfortunately not buddy. only just left work, had to work late :wall:


----------



## martyp

Won't be making this either now.


----------



## CraigQQ

Here now. Went the a90 as the m9 had roadworks last time leading to bridge. 
Anyone know if they are still there as traffic on way home wouldn't be so bad as rush hour on there LOL


----------



## gally

Be there in 5 mate.


----------



## gally

Traffic is awesome!


----------



## Spoony

Just home, good banter lads. Nar traffic on way home just mist of doom lol


----------



## CraigQQ

**** me spoony... me and jordan left there at 11:42, m9 and half of this side of m8 down to single lane with 40mph avg speed cameras and I still got home at 12.07 :lol:

mist stopped halfway doon the edin city bypass, clear from there(and no rain!)


----------



## gally

Superb men, thanks to Spoony and Jordan for coming such a distance, much appreciated chaps. Could have bloody chatted all night! :lol:

Brilliant chat guys. Look forward to it again.

Definite night out planned with Dynamite Detail... and the pipe smoker soon.


----------



## CraigQQ

who's dynamite:lol:

cheers to cal for leaving work to catch up aswell :thumb:


----------



## gally

Forgot about Cal! We'll have a longer catch up next time.

I was ripping the **** out the quality name! Trademaaaark!


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: cheeky sod!!


----------



## Spoony

I can't wait for the slogan.... thats payouuurrrr dynamite


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol:!!!! 

awwww man ....... that's pure dead dynamite pal :lol:


----------



## amiller

Good little natter wasn't it?! :thumb:

Sorry I had to take off- was a long week! 

Next time..


----------



## gally

Ah that TT is going to look good wearing Royale... oh wait... :lol:


----------



## amiller

gally said:


> Ah that TT is going to look good wearing Royale... oh wait... :lol:


Yeee of little faith. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

you'll never see it again you dafty!


----------

